# Ports USB ne fonctionnent plus sous Windows 7



## Giac Giac (25 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Windows 7 via BootCamp sur mon macbook pro 13" mid 2012.
Aucun problème pour l'installation, tout est allé comme sur des roulettes jusqu'à ce que j'installe les drivers BootCamp.

Depuis que je les ai installés, aucune donnée ne passe par mes ports USB. J'ai une souris sans fil qui marchait très bien avant que j'installe les drivers, idem pour les autres périphériques que j'ai pu utiliser.

Avez-vous une idée d'où peut venir le problème ? Et aussi comment le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## UsagesNum (26 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même probleme avec cette configuration :
Imac 21,5 Mi 2014 1,4 Core i5 8G Intel Graphic 5000 1536 Mo
W7 Pro OEM
Boutcamp 5.1.5722

Lorque la fenetre Windows affiche les champs "creation du compte".

Je n'ai plus de Clavier et souris


----------



## Giac Giac (27 Février 2016)

En cherchant un peut, j'ai trouvé qu’apparemment il y a un blocage au niveau des drivers (surement apple qui ne veux pas qu'on utilise W7)
Pour ma part, étant sur un macbook, le clavier et le trackpad marchaient encore, j'ai donc fait une mise à jour gratuite de W7 vers W10 avec l'utilitaire fourni par Microsoft et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Le système marche aussi extrêmement bien !

@*UsagesNum* : Pour ton cas, il me semble que le Bluetooth marchait sous W7 donc avec une magic mouse tu devrait pouvoir accéder à l'utilitaire et installer W10


----------



## UsagesNum (29 Février 2016)

bonjour,

j'ai réinstallé 4 fois de suite en reprenant depuis le début et la dernière fois cela à fonctionné et j'ignore pourquoi...


----------



## Giac Giac (1 Mars 2016)

content que ton problème soit résolu, bonne utilisation !


----------



## fernando01 (4 Mars 2016)

Bonjour j ai le meme probleme sauf que mon clavier filiaire et souris filiaire egalement ne vont plus du tout, c edt au moment ou on doit taper son nom, le probleme est que le mac reste bloquer la meme si je l éteint en force avec le bouton marche avec appuie long quand je redemarre il reste sur windows s est fermé avec probleme : demarrer windows en mode sans echec ect...  Même en redémarrant avec la touche alt enfoncé ça reste comme ça et comme le clavier est inactif je sais plus rien faire donc d avance merci car la je sais plus 
Je suis sous el capitan avec imac fin 2014 et windows officiel brancher avec lecteur externe

Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

